# stardream decals?



## jii (Nov 2, 2010)

*peugeot boxer autocruise stardream 2000*

Ihave recently purchased one if the above and whilst it is in good condition for the year logos (stardream 2000)etc are quit faded and i would like to replace them any ideas? i could have some madeup but with the fade it would not be a true likness of the originals.as the company has been taken over by swift i dont expect them to be able to help! [email protected]


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Might be worth trying here 
See their comment at the bottom of the ad.

CUSTOM MADE DECALS & STICKERS
If we can cut it, we'll supply it
If you want something made just ask, all emails answered quickly

eBay site

Ian


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

motique at Warrington, they I think may have made the originals. They did on the later Autocruise. If not they will sort you out


----------

